

Show HN: My first d3.js visualization: English Collocates - diasks2
https://www.bifluent.com/en/bif-data-vis-english-collocates

======
chaud
The tooltips on hover are appearing far to the left of the item I am hovering
over in Firefox and Chrome.

------
azundo
Cool! I've also been playing around with d3 lately so great to see some more
examples.

One suggestion I'd have is to make the centre node something other than the
word "English". Even as a native speaker I found it momentarily confusing (is
this collocates for all English words?) so I could imagine it being more
confusing for a non-native speaker.

Also it would be cool to put the collocates with the original word in the tool
tip (i.e. "English professor" instead of just "professor") especially when the
expanded coloured bubbles at the beginning are actually the collocates of the
collocates.

~~~
diasks2
Thanks, that is a good point about the tooltip. I think having the collocate
plus the node word in the tooltip will make it much easier to grasp. Thank you
for the feedback.

------
Narretz
In the description, I don't think "juxtapose" is the word you want to describe
the relationship between the words. I am not a native speaker, but when I hear
juxtapose, I think of things that are compared to each other, but with
distance in mind, not closeness.

